
Is Outdoor Advertising still the best way to reach out to large audience? - skytouchnyc
Designing a city-wide OOH advertising campaign provides a large scope for marketers to showcase their brand to millions of people in a city. But in this day of technology and internet is this still the best way to reach out to people ad get leads in a large proportion for your business? What do you think? Please let us know.
FOOTNOTE: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2myJtr8
======
LiamBoogar
Just recently wrote about Algolia's experience with OOH -->
[https://medium.com/@liamboogar/what-we-learned-from-our-
bill...](https://medium.com/@liamboogar/what-we-learned-from-our-billboard-
making-the-evening-news-9dd7fa0c20a9)

